# New to film here!



## JbleezyJ (Sep 3, 2010)

but not to digital. Anyways I'm taking a black and white class this semester at college and I just bought a Nikon N80 SLR.

I'm curious on what kind of film/brand I should buy for this? Not sure if this is the place to ask. Also I love macro photography and would love to maybe do some film black and whites but I went through my old macro work and just slapped a black and white preset over it to see what it may turn out to be like and usually all my macro shots would be too dark in black and white but not in color. I mean digitally I could adjust that and make it brighter and such. If I take these macro shots in film and process them in the darkroom would I have the same problem of too dark a photo?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 3, 2010)

I've always liked Fuji Neopan SS 100, Freestyle has it for $3 a roll.

That wouldn't be my first choice for macro though (too grainy) - I love it for portraits though.

For macro, you'll probably want something with finer grain...  I don't really know what to suggest for that...    (Maybe Fuji Acros 100...?)

With good metering, you shouldn't have any darkness problems...  Also, you should be able to 'fix it' in the darkroom if there are any problems...


----------



## ann (Sep 3, 2010)

you might check with your insturtor to see if they have some recommendations for what you will be using in class

you will have issues in the darkroom if the negatives are underexposed similar as with digital but also different


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 3, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> With good metering, you shouldn't have any darkness problems...



Yeah...  that's what I'm thinking.  It's got me wondering...  we are talking through-the-lens metering, aren't we?

-Pete


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 3, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > With good metering, you shouldn't have any darkness problems...
> ...


I am, lol.  Can't speak for the OP...


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 3, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> I am, lol.  Can't speak for the OP...



Well...  like I say, it got me wondering since I've not done any macro work with a SLR.  Is it possible to experience "bellows factor" with a macro focusing lens?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 3, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I am, lol.  Can't speak for the OP...
> ...


You know, I'm not sure...  I guess it would depend on the camera...?

Any light changes due to close focusing should be automatically accounted for by the in camera meter, right?


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 3, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Any light changes due to close focusing should be automatically accounted for by the in camera meter, right?



Right.  IF he's metering through-the-lens.  See what I mean?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 3, 2010)

I get you now.  I'm going to assume that the OP is using the in-camera meter, but I guess we'll have to wait for clarification to be sure...


----------



## JbleezyJ (Sep 3, 2010)

I just use matrix metering in my camera when doing macro digitally.


----------



## djacobox372 (Sep 3, 2010)

The two most popular B/W films are kodak tmax, and fujifilm neopan acros


----------



## conorg (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeh I agree that fuji neopan SS 100 would be a good choice to use, and best of all is relatively cheap :thumbup:


----------

